# Macbook pro lent qui demarre en 10 min



## Velvar (6 Juillet 2007)

salut,

eh bah, je viens chez apple pour ne plus etre emmerder par ce genre de connerie mais bon,
alors voila, depuis hier mon macbook pro (les nouveaux 2,2Ghz) met plus de 10 minute a demarrer (il ya le logo apple et le cadrant qui tourne pendant 10 min..), et ensuite, une fois sur le bureau je le trouve tres lent a la detente pendant plusieurs secondes, avant il demarrait du feu de dieu..

j'ai rien fait de particulier, hier je l'ai mis en charge puis mis en veille, une fois chargé, je l'ai sorti de la veille, j'ai voulu ouvrir safari et il a freezé (les commandes ne repondaient plus), je l'ai donc arreter en laissant appuyer sur le bouton power, et c'est depuis qu'il met une plombe a s'allumer...

aidez moi svp.


----------



## chacha95 (6 Juillet 2007)

Salut Velvar !

Figure-toi que j'ai eu exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me l'an dernier avec mon Mac Pro !
Mon MP se figeait d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage de l'&#233;cran blanc de l'EFI. Il s'agissait finalement de la pile qui &#233;tait dead ! Demande &#224; Apple de te changer la pile ! ;-)


----------



## Velvar (6 Juillet 2007)

faut faire quoi ? faut le renvoyer au SAV ?


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

Salut Velvar,

Si tu l'a rebooté de force, c'est normal qu'il mette plus longtemps à redémarrer, bien que 10 min. me paraissent beaucoup.

Par contre, si tu reboot normalement, et que c'est la même chose, c'est qu'il y a un souci.


----------



## Velvar (6 Juillet 2007)

je vais refaire un essai...


----------



## Velvar (6 Juillet 2007)

bon, je reconfirme, apres un redemarrage standard, il a encore mis plus de 10 min sur l'ecran de chargement avec la pomme et le cadran...

lundi j'appeul apple.


----------



## samoussa (6 Juillet 2007)

c'est ce qu'on appelle un macbook pas pro


----------



## bobytron (8 Juillet 2007)

Tu as pensé à vérifier, dans les préférences système-> menu démarrage, que c'est le bon système utilisé pour démarrer la machine (Mac osX sur Macintosh HD).

Sinon un reset de la pram.

Bonne chance


----------



## Velvar (9 Juillet 2007)

j'ai appel&#233; le SAV a 13h, une demoiselle fort sympathique.. 30 minutes (et pas des moindres) de conversation et un macbook pro remit a neuf !!

en fait, nous avons fait plusieurs choses dans l'ordre :
- Retirer les applications qui se lancent au demarrage dans Preference Systeme, Comptes, Ouverture
- Reinitialisation de la RAM : Redemarrage en maintenant alt + Pomme + P+ R jusqu'au 3&#232;me boum
- Reinitialisation de l'alim : debrancher le cordon d'alim et les peripheriques, retirer la batterie, appuyer 5 secondes sur le bouton Power
- Utilitaire de disque via le CD Rom d'installation numero 1 de MAC OS X (redemarage en laissant la touche C enfonc&#233;e) , Faire une verification, puis faire une reparation, et lancez la reparation. Redemarrez.

Et &#231;a a marcher !! l'ordi est redevenu ultra rapide comme au premier jour !!

Pas eu besoin de faire le test hardware !


Pour ceux qui liront ce topic pour plus tard : il est necessaire de faire des reparations disque 1 a 2 fois par mois pour s'assurer de garder la rapidit&#233; de l'ordinateur, tout particulierement avant de faire des telechargements.

Merci le SAV.


----------



## samoussa (9 Juillet 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il faut s'occuper des autorisations regulierement, ains que la pram


----------



## PommeQ (9 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour la procedure ... on sait jamais


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2007)

C'est combien la minute de SAV?


----------



## David_b (10 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est combien la minute de SAV?



trop cher, vu que c'est sensé être couvert par la garantie


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2007)

David_b a dit:


> trop cher, vu que c'est sensé être couvert par la garantie



:mouais: je sais, mais Apple le fait tout seul, ou faut demander? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2007)

Bah il a droit à 90 jours d'assistance téléphonique, je ne vois pas pourquoi il paierai puisque que c'est compris dans l'achat de l'ordi.


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il faut s'occuper des autorisations regulierement, ains que la pram


il ne parlait pas des autorisations, mais du test de "réparation" de disque dur.

Les réparations d'autorisations, c'est inutile de le faire de manière préventive.


----------



## bmxeur91 (10 Juillet 2007)

Et vous savez si pour macbook c'est la même marche à suivre ?


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2007)

bmxeur91 a dit:


> Et vous savez si pour macbook c'est la même marche à suivre ?



oui la procédure est la même


----------



## Zion (27 Avril 2009)

bonjour

j'aurais souhaité savoir si certains de ces paramètres au démarrage pouvait influencer sur la lenteur général d'ouverture des applications

si c'est le cas comment les supprimer? je ne les trouve aps dans mon finder meme apres avoir autorisé les fichiers cachés


----------

